# Growfs root over swap



## reasons (May 1, 2010)

When I installed I gave myself swap because I wasn't sure how freebsd would react without it (coming from linux where I never had it) and made my root partition a bit too small. / is device ad8s1a and swap is ad8s1b, so would it be as easy as turning swap off, removing it from the fstab, and growing root over it?


----------



## fronclynne (May 1, 2010)

It doesn't sound unreasonable, but I'd still give my self _some_ swap even if it was just a swap file (see /etc/defaults/rc.conf).  I think I'd build a virtual machine to fiddle around in so I'd know what to expect first, though.  On the gripping hand, it being just root, save off the important stuff from /etc/ and hack away (make sure you know how to restore a trashed /, though).


----------



## SirDice (May 2, 2010)

Turning off swap will actually slow things down a bit. Even if you have plenty of internal memory you should always create swap space. It's the price you pay for running a modern OS.


----------

